# Blood Cupping WARNING!



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I was having fun when I found this









Later found this (sorry to post)




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










1-Cupping is not a Joke!

2-It can ONLY be done in two points the back ONLY!! doing it in the Leg, Hand Head etc can cause a DISABILITY!

3-Not everyone can do it!

4-Doing it in the wrong place or wrong time can cause Health problems and DEATH!!! yes DEATH!

5-You can't do it anytime you want/any season u want

6-Better to stay away from it

7-Blood Cupping is ILLEGAL in some countries (like where I live)


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Why are they doing it? There must be a reason.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

MrKappa said:


> Why are they doing it? There must be a reason.


it's good for health and it seems it became like fashion,,,,,

it's like 1400+ years old thing, but doing it is not a joke


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

eww. I still cringe whenever I see those spots. My dad and sister did that before (last year or so), and her back was bleeding somewhere because she had back acne there. Apparently some Asians where I live like to do that stuff. @[email protected]


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Wtf?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

When octopuses attack.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

*Hey... come here !!*

I wonder just how good of seal you can get in areas that aren't totally flat ??? Now where oh where, can we start to explore ???


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

The pics in OP's post are from "dry cupping", which is basically just voluntarily having your back covered in hickeys. It's supposed to be therapeutic.

Wet cupping on the other hand has a purpose of letting out the "bad blood". It differs from dry cupping because, well, there's actual bleeding involved.
It's still very much a tradition here, mostly associated with sauna.

Alternative medicine nevertheless.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Amphoteric said:


> The pics in OP's post are from "dry cupping", which is basically just voluntarily having your back covered in hickeys. It's supposed to be therapeutic.
> 
> Wet cupping on the other hand has a purpose of letting out the "bad blood". It differs from dry cupping because, well, there's actual bleeding involved.
> It's still very much a tradition here, mostly associated with sauna.
> ...


didn't know u've cupping in finland....

where I live it's prohibit even if it's in religion (I never done that before in my-life)



crystaltears said:


> eww. I still cringe whenever I see those spots. My dad and sister did that before (last year or so), and her back was bleeding somewhere because she had back acne there. Apparently some Asians where I live like to do that stuff. @[email protected]


Thx god they both r fine,, it's not a joke!


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Bad blood? What is this, the Middle Ages?

Even Galen wasn't this dumb.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

This is one of the issues of modern society, no natural selection means that even the kind of moron that believes in something like this is enabled to live and reproduce.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I...I don't understand. Why?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

"was having fun when I found this" yeah.

What the ****?


----------



## lafalcon (Dec 16, 2013)

This is something that can be done along with acupuncture. I have done it and yes, it does leave huge bruises on your back. But it is not dangerous. It does look like some of these people (from the pics) have done a few too many though.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> "was having fun when I found this" yeah.
> 
> What the ****?


I was searching for an actress when I found the first one! so I started searching about cupping in other countries...

Nothing more


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh don't worry man. I was just messing with ya.


----------

